# MARTIN B-26 marauder



## sunny91 (Jan 17, 2008)

footage of the new bomber B-26.
Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2008)

Love that plane, but you can see how hot she is on landing. What a handful.


----------

